# Foot Patch detox اللاصقات المزيلة للسموم



## ubai1982 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

اللاصقات المزيلة للسموم Detox Pads
استئصال السموم من الجسم كان الحلم البعيد الذي يراود مخيلة الأطباء والمعالجين، وأخيراً يضع العلماء والباحثون اليابانيون حلا جذرياً للموضوع.

اللاصقات المزيلة للسموم هي لاصقات توضع على أماكن بالجسم وخاصة بالقدمين، لفترة من الزمن لا تتجاوز 11 ساعة، تقوم خلالها اللاصقة بسحب السموم المتراكمة في جسم الإنسان، مثل النيكوتين ومخلفات التدخين والرصاص والزئبق والكولسترول والمواد المسببة للحساسية والكثير من سموم الجسم تراها بعينك المجردة على اللاصقة بعد أن تغير لونها الأصلي.

كيف تعمل اللاصقة؟
إن هذه اللاصقة لا تدخل في الجسم أي مادة فكل لاصقة معها كيس فلتر يحتوي على 8.5 غرامات من المواد الفعالة، يوضع الفلتر على اللاصقة ،وتوضع أسفل القدم وبتأثير الحرارة والتعرق، فإن المسامات تتوسع ، وتقوم بعض المواد الفعالة في اللاصقة بتنشيط الدورة الدموية ، ويبدأ الجسم بطرح السموم من هذه المسامات بتأثير قوة السحب الموجود في اللاصقة وبعض المواد التي تقوم بإنتاج كمية قليلة من الأشعة تحت الحمراء والأيونات السالبة اللتان تدعمان عملية السحب بفعالية أكبر.

ويرجع التوازن الحيوي والنشاط والطاقة في الجسم تدريجيا، فطرح السموم من الدم والليمف يمكن الجسم والأعضاء والخلايا من استعادة الطاقة السليمة للجسم فكل خلية توجد في حالة توازن بالطاقة بحيث أنها تستطيع استخلاص المواد الغذائية من الدم وطرح السموم في الجهاز الليمفاوي، الذي يعتبر سلة نفايات الجسم ، وفي أثناء حدوث المرض أو التوتر فان هذه الخلايا غير قادرة على استخلاص المواد الغذائية من الدم، وغير قادرة على طرح السموم في الجهاز الليمفاوي، مما يعني تراكم السموم في الخلايا فنحن عندما نساعد في تنقية الدم والليمف، فإننا نعيد الطاقة الطبيعية للخلايا، وهذا هو أهم سر في عمل اللاصقات ، إذ الفكرة الأساسية للاصقة هي تجنب الحرب مع العامل الممرض بالدرجة الأولى. 

أين توضع اللاصقات بالضبط؟
توضع اللاصقات عموما لمدة 6 إلى 11 ساعة ، في باطن القدمين أو بحسب موضع المرض أو الألم، ويستحسن الاسترشاد بخريطة القدم الانعكاسية (Reflexology Chart) ، حيث أعطت نتائج جيدة ، كما يمكن وضعها موضعيا حيث الألم كالركب والمفاصل والظهر والرقبة والكتفين وأي مكان في الجسم ، فهي تقوم بسحب المواد المسببة للألم وتنقية الدم والأوعية الدموية وتحسين الدورة الدموية في تلك المنطقة، لذا فهي علاج جذري أو مساعد لكثير من الآلام التي قد تستعصي على العلاجات. 

· ماهي المواد الفعالة في اللاصقة ؟

مواد اللاصقة كلها طبيعية 100% ومن المواد الفعالة الموجودة :

1- خل الخشب 2- خل الخيزران 3- فيتامين سي 4- تورمالين وغيرها.

وبعض هذه المواد يستخدم منذ قرون طويلة لعلاج الكثير من الأمراض والعلل والأوجاع مثل التعب وألم المفاصل والصداع وغيرها. للاطلاع على تفاصيل المحتويات انقرهنا.

من اخترع هذه اللاصقات ؟
اللاصقات اختراع ياباني ، يستخدمها اليابانيون في اليابان منذ أكثر من 18 سنة ، وتباع الملايين منها شهريا في اليابان ، وقد حققت اللاصقات المركز الأول في المبيعات في اليابان 15 مرة منذ سنة 1990 م.

وتباع يوميا آلاف اللاصقات منها في جميع أنحاء العالم. ويستخدمها اليابانيون وغيرهم لتنشيط الدورة الدموية وإزالة الإرهاق والتعب وزيادة الأيض وتنشيط الدورة الدموية وتحسين نوعية النوم والمساعدة في إزالة السموم من الجسم. 

هل اللاصقات آمنة طبيا ؟
اللاصقات آمنة طبيا ، وموانع الاستخدام قليلة جدا ، فهي لا تستخدم للأطفال اقل من 3 سنوات لأن أجسامهم لا تحتوي على سموم ذات أهمية، وأيضا لا تستعملها الحوامل ولا توضع قرب العين أو القلب أو على الجرح المفتوح حيث تسبب له حرقة.


هل هي آمنة للمرضع ؟
نعم آمنة للمرضع ، بل ننصح باستخدامها بشدة لها لأن الدم هو الذي يستخرج منه الحليب للطفل ، فكلما كان أنقى من السموم كان صحيا أكثر للطفل. 

هل لها أي آثار جانبية؟ وهل تتعارض مع أدوية أخرى ؟
ليس للاصقات أي أعراض جانبية مطلقا، نعم قد يحس المريض أحيانا نادرة بألم خفيف بالرجلين،وهذا ناتج عن سحب السموم ولا يمنع من إكمال العلاج. أما عن التعارض مع الأدوية فهي لا تعتبر دواء حيث أنها لا تدخل أي مادة للجسم وأيضا لا تسحب الفيتامينات والمعادن المهمة من الجسم ولا الأدوية التي يحتاجها الجسم، ولكنها تسحب السموم المتخلفة من الأدوية السابقة على مر السنين وذلك كله عبر تركيز السموم عبر العرق من باطن القدم.

وقد استخدمت اللاصقات من قبل الملايين في العالم ولمدة طويلة في اليابان ، ولم يذكر أحد حتى الآن أنه تضرر منها على الإطلاق، والشركة لم تسجل أي آثار جانبية. وهي تباع في جميع أنحاء العالم دون استثناء، وأجريت عليها اختبارات السلامة من مختبرات عالمية. 

هل يمكن المشي عليها ؟
نفضل ألا يكثر المشي عليها والوطء عليها كثيرا والأهم أن توضع ليلا والنوم باكرا حين وضعها. 

لمن يحسن استخدام هذه اللاصقات؟
1- كبار السن رجالا ونساء.

2- من بحاجة لإزالة السموم من جسمه وخاصة المعادن الثقيلة ، كمن تعرض خلال عمله أو حياته لكثير من التلوث الصناعي أو البيئي.

3- من يحس بالألم بكتفيه أو الرقبة أو الظهر أو من يحس بألم أو وخز في مفاصله.

4- من يحس بالثقل وضعف الحركة.

5- من يقف لساعات طويلة.

6- من يحس بالتعب والإرهاق بسرعة.

7- من يحس بالبرودة في يديه ورجليه والانتفاخ.

8- مرضى النقرس ومن يعاني آلام وحرارة في القدمين.

9 - فترة النقاهة بعد الولادة.

ما هي الأمراض التي يمكن أن تساعد اللاصقات في علاجها أو تخفف من آلامها؟
آلام النقرس - الصداع – الشقيقة - ارتفاع الضغط الدموي السكري - ارتفاع ضغط الدم - الجلطة والذبحة الصدرية - ازدياد دهون الجسم والكولسترول - خلل الدورة الدموية – الأورام – أمراض الكلى – التهاب المفاصل والروماتيزم- مرض الزهايمر - الإمساك المزمن - الإرهاق والتعب المزمن – التوحد Autism وأعراضه - مشاكل التعلم والاستيعاب والتأخر الذهني - طنين الأذن – الحساسية – تجلط الأوعية الدموية وتصلب الشرايين – الدوالي - انتفاخ القدمين - ألم و حرارة القدمين عند الصباح ، مشاكل القدمين لمريض السكري وغيره - تنميل القدمين وغيرها.



ما أنواع السموم والمواد التي تقوم اللاصقة بسحبها ؟
أنواع مختلفة كثيرة جدا ، منها على سبيل المثال:

النيكوتين والمعادن الثقيلة كالرصاص والزئبق والكاديموم والنيكل والزرنيخ والألومنيوم والبريليوم والنحاس والبلاتين ومخلفات التدخين والمواد المسببة للحساسية و مخلفات الأدوية وغيرها كثير.
هذه السموم والمعادن تأتي من : تلوث البيئة ، التدخين ، استنشاق بعض الغازات ، حشوات الأسنان الزئبقية، كريمات ومستحضرات التجميل، مزيلات العرق ، المبيدات الحشرية على الخضار والفواكه، المعلبات والأدوية وغيرها. 

كيف يمكن أن أعرف أن المعادن الثقيلة أو السموم قد خرجت في اللاصقات ؟
أولا: يجب أن يعلم أن اللاصقات تقوم بسحب هذه السموم والمعادن عن طريق تحسين نوعية العرق ، أي بجعل العرق الذي يخرج أكثر احتواء على السموم ، والسموم الخارجة ليست بالجرامات بل بالميكوجرامات، مما يعني أنه لابد من الاستمرار عليها لفترة تختلف من شخص لآخر بحسب ما تعرض له من سموم.
ثانيا: يمكن معرفة خروج السموم بتحليل اللاصقات وما تحتويه بعد الاستخدام في المختبرات الطبية ، وللأسف مثل هذا التحليل مكلف وغال الثمن ، وأكثر منه دقة تحليل شعر الإنسان ، فالشعر هو أدق طريقة لمعرفة نسبة تراكم المعادن الثقيلة في جسم الإنسان.

انقر هنا لرؤية نتائج اختبارات قامت بها الشركة اليابانية حول فحص الشعر بعد استخدام اللاصقات لفترة 90 يوما على أشخاص من مختلف الأعمار 


استعملت اللاصقات لمدة معينة ، ولاحظت الناتج من سحب السموم ، لكني لم ألحظ أي فائدة كبيرة ؟ فما السبب ؟ 
إذا استعملها شخص ولم يستفد منها فقد يكون ذلك لأسباب كثيرة منها: الاستعمال الخاطئ والكمية الخاطئة غير الكافية أو استمرار الشخص في أسباب مرضه والتعرض لها وغير ذلك.
وبالنسبة لمدة العلاج أو استخدام اللاصقات فهي مختلفة من شخص إلى آخر وذلك يعتمد حسب المرض أو الألم والعمر، وينصح باستعمالها لفترة أسبوعين إلى شهر حتى يتم تنظيف الجسم من السموم تقريبا (مع العلم أن البعض قد يستفيد حتى من أول استخدام)، ومن ثم عدة أيام كل شهر من باب الوقاية ، مع اعتماد العادات الصحية السليمة في الحياة وترك العادات السيئة.
























*
السعر 100 درهم للعلبة ..بها 10 لاصقات​*
توجد امكانية التوصيل خارج الامارات عن طريق شركة ارامكس برسوم250 درهم لكل 4 علب

للتواصل
00971505211343
[email protected]


----------



## tjarksa (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: Foot Patch detox اللاصقات المزيلة للسموم*

ما شالله الله يوفقك .


----------



## ubai1982 (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: Foot Patch detox اللاصقات المزيلة للسموم*

الله يسلمك


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: Foot Patch detox اللاصقات المزيلة للسموم*

يستاهل الرررررفع


----------



## ubai1982 (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: Foot Patch detox اللاصقات المزيلة للسموم*

الان التوصيل مجانا لاي مكان في العالم في حال شراء 10 علب او اكثر


----------



## ubai1982 (15 يناير 2012)

*رد: Foot Patch detox اللاصقات المزيلة للسموم*

للمتسوقين من الامارات بالامكان الشراء من موقع سوق دوت كوم 
بسعر توصيل 12 درهم 

Foot Patch detox| UAE Souq.com


----------



## ubai1982 (17 مارس 2012)

*رد: Foot Patch detox اللاصقات المزيلة للسموم*

للشراء المباشر بالامكان استعمال الموقع التالي

Hong Foot Patch detox in UAE | Souq


----------

